# Automatic Taping Tools



## tburritt (Jan 6, 2008)

I was woundering what brand of taping tools everyone uses. What brand of Automatic Taper and finishing boxes are most recomended that have the fewest problems. I have narrowed the selection to either Columbia or Tapetec. I have had the most positive feedback on these two brands but was woundering what everyone else had to say about these or any other brand on the market. Any and ALL feedback would be greatly appreciated! This is a major purchase for me and want to be sure I get the best tool available that will last the longest.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

unless your planning on buying a "set" , there are good and bad points to all of em.

after running tools for almost 20 years ive found my perfect setup
its a mish mash of different manufacturers.

Taper: Drywall Master .....identical to Tapetech but cheaper
Pumps: Columbia.... plain and simple they make the nicest pumps.
Boxes: Columbia
Handles: Premier/Blueline.....i cant stand skinny handles anymore.
Angle tools: Tapetech, but i love older style Tapeworm angle heads with the big fat blades.

Chris


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 22, 2008)

All blue line usa for me. I love them. The mud boxes are a bit bigger so you don't have to go to the pump as often.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I run all tape-tech. Grew up on all tape worm. But the supply house in town here has any part you need for tape-tech just minutes from my house. That is the number one reason I run what I do. Down time could cost me more than a new tube, if i had to wait on parts.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got a crazy aresen -

Tape Tech Bazooka
10" Columbia Box
12" Columbia Box
Columbia Pump
Finish Pro Angle head/roller
Finish Pro Angle box/ handles
Finish Pro Gooseneck

My back-up tools are
a complete set of Tape tech.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Tape tech since George Orwell (1984) keep them clean and lubed replace a cable here and there. Allthough I did allow Jenn to purchase a Goldblatt 3" nailspotter her only selling point being the $200.00 price difference, only alien I have in my set, won't let here put it in "the box" but she's working on me because it is maroon and my set is gold (high school colors) man I'm old


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> Tape tech since George Orwell (1984) keep them clean and lubed replace a cable here and there. Allthough I did allow Jenn to purchase a Goldblatt 3" nailspotter her only selling point being the $200.00 price difference, only alien I have in my set, won't let here put it in "the box" but she's working on me because it is maroon and my set is gold (high school colors) man I'm old


Do you finish with your wife?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> Do you finish with your wife?


 ...Pieces of the puzzle are coming together.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Taper: My left and right hands.
Boxes: NorthStar
Pump: Columbia
Roller: Blue Line (I like the sharp edges on the wheels, but compared to the other styles, it takes more time to balance it from angle to angle).
Handles: One NorthStar extendable, and one Blue Line 36".
Angle Head: Columbia.
Nailspotters: Blue Line. I'm getting mixed feelings on these machines as to whether they're really saving time on jobs.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> ...Pieces of the puzzle are coming together.


 
I asked that because I do finish with my wife, and she is a real good finisher. She has finished walls in the past with 1 coat, sanded and left smooth. So imagine. In the last 3 years, I must of seen over 2 dozen women finishers here in so Fl. There popping up on the rise, and some can finish better than guys, because women are more detailed oriented. And us guys sometimes are lazy. But were real good for running the tools, and them wiping behind us.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> , and them whipping behind us.


a little freudian slip there,lol. at least i hope so 
i think you meant to say wiping, but then again maybe not

Chris


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Look what happens when each brings their wives into conversation.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> and them whipping behind us.


 
Sounds a little kinky to me!

Have any pics?:yes:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

hahahaha... yea I'm going to have a drywall DVD, you can see all you want but can't touch. However, you got to pay for the DVD- Drywall


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

All tape-tech all the time..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Full set of Tape-tech 
full set of Tape worm 
Blue line nail spotter.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

complete set columbia.


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

tburritt said:


> I was woundering what brand of taping tools everyone uses. What brand of Automatic Taper and finishing boxes are most recomended that have the fewest problems. I have narrowed the selection to either Columbia or Tapetec. I have had the most positive feedback on these two brands but was woundering what everyone else had to say about these or any other brand on the market. Any and ALL feedback would be greatly appreciated! This is a major purchase for me and want to be sure I get the best tool available that will last the longest.


Actually both columbia and tape tech are on the top of my list.

One thing I've noticed over the years is that Tape Tech boxes when brand new they come with the brass piece that the blade seats in a little stiff. This makes it so it doesn't flex when the box is set on the deeper settings. They do break in with use but can present problems of not leaving enough mud at first no matter the adjustments because they just won't flex. Some new boxes I've had to use a rubber mallet to work the flexibility into the blade so the box is capable of leaving more mud. Especially when splitting butt joints.

It has been awhile since I had a new set so not sure if they still come from the manufacturer like this.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

riggs do you always bust out butts with a box?
do you box ceiling and wall butts to a final finish coat even when not texturing?
do you do this for production housing as well as high end custom homes?


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

riggs i also found your "break-in" method advise on the brass blade holder on a new box interesting, just last week I've got to thinking that my brass holders are too old as they are 6+ yrs on each i am experiencing what i think is premature wearing of the blades on the ends of the blades, for some reason i seem to be changing blades on the boxes much quicker than i used to (maybe the manufactures are using lower grade steel than they used to) and contemplated ordering new brass holders for my boxes but after your input I'm second guessing that, maybe 1wallboardsman has input to this dilemma?


----------



## 19Riggs88 (Apr 25, 2009)

brdn_drywall said:


> riggs do you always bust out butts with a box?
> do you box ceiling and wall butts to a final finish coat even when not texturing?
> do you do this for production housing as well as high end custom homes?


No it varies:

For ceiling spray and knockdown-
1) First I slpit the butts with a 10" box set on "0" or wide open by running the box down each side of the tape with the wheel on the center of the tape...

Note: a box may actually be broken in to leave a lot more mud on "0" so my general rule is that I should only be able to split 2 to 2 1/2 butts before the box is empty. If I am consistantly running out before I can split 2 then the box is leaving too much mud and adjustments are needed. If I am able to split 3 butts then I am not leaving enough mud.

2) Second I coat down the center of the butts with a 12" box set on '1"

Note: set the box so it leaves just enough mud to cover the tape. Sometimes may have to adjust the box to leave more or less mud for each joint.

3) Final step is simply cross off the ends by hand with a 10" knife 

For orange peel-
1) Split the butts with a 10" box set on "0"
2) Split the butts again with a 12" box on "0"
3) Coat down the centers of the butts by hand with a 12" knife
4) Cross off the ends of the butts by hand

For smooth-
1) Split the butts with a 10" box set on "0"
2) Run down the center of the butts with a 12" box on "1"
3) Cross off the ends by hand
4) Give the butts a finnish coat by hand

This may sound like more steps but when there are a lot of ceilings or a big job then you really notice how this system makes butts go a lot easier.

Some tips:
When prefilling get in a habit of automatically filling each butt no matter
When wiping the joint tape don't wipe the tape too hard and tight
Always put the box snug tight into the corners before pulling 
Try and start and pull off within 2" of the seams recess

Coating butts with a box works great when the seams are wet with a little practice of hitting the brake to pull off within 2" of recess (actual recess and not wet mud out beyond!) without running the wheels into the seam.

Final note: This works for 98% of the butts as there are always the ones that need a little extra work.


----------

